# Sawed the Walnuts



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I got some saw time in today:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:. I sawed a spalted red oak to finish up a stack and the sawed the 2 walnut logs I got with the huge red oak....it's in line next to be sawn.

Here's some pics, 1st pic is spalted oak

Enjoy and have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah...:blink: I cut above the fence, but still found a nail but will only loose 12" off 2-3 boards:thumbsup::thumbsup: but I did loose a blade but mostly due to fatique and the nail finished it.

More pics,

Tim


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

That looks nice


Will give you my shipping address 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

One of my favorite woods.
SAW-EET !


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Love the Walnut ! Thanks for sharing the pics Tim. Nice boards!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone,

finished those logs today and prepped to saw some small logs into 4x's and 6x's for future bracings. The 2nd log had to be made into 2 - 4+ ftrs but sawed nice crotches and can make great bookmatches. These 2 bookmatches are would only actually cut 1 set due to their 3 pcs only, just laid showing the matches.

Here's some pics.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous evening in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Oops double posted??????


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey Tim nice slabs you got. Yes you are blesses.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm willing to share this with the rest of the guys here. I'm first though. Lol


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey That's My Cup, and I need it Now!
I'm having walnut withdrawl symptoms.

Tim stacks em like Allen.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Da Aardvark said:


> Hey That's My Cup, and I need it Now!
> I'm having walnut withdrawl symptoms.
> 
> Tim stacks em like Allen.


Lol Dan. Your next on the cup. Take your time, but you need to share.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Too late, Dom.
Now my keyboard is drenched.


----------



## jimmyjames (Nov 23, 2012)

man walnut is by far my favorite wood, can i have that entire pile of walnut please??


----------

